# DFW High Noon v2.0 Results (w/pics)



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

Here is a list of all the different speakers we had to mess with.

Tweeters:
-ScanSpeak Illuminator (small)
-Morel MDT12 (didn't have time to play with these)
-Hybrid Audio L1Pro
-Hybrid Audio L1v2
-Tweeter X (what racer X has in his car when driving against Speed Racer)
-Critical Mass T1-A (there was an issue with one of these so we didn't use them)
-XBL Ceramic tweeter from Dan Wiggens
-Hiquphon OWII

Midranges:
-Hybrid Audio L4
-CHR-70
-CHReN (modified by Dave at Planet 10-Hi-Fi)
-CSS FR125sr

And the Mid that was paired with all of these were a pair of Focal mids but I don't know the model.
I will leave opinions out from this post and people can add in their opinions next.


And now onto the pics:

-ScanSpeak Illuminator (small)

















-Hybrid Audio L1Pro

















-Hybrid Audio L1v2









-Tweeter X (what racer X has in his car when driving against Speed Racer)









-XBL Ceramic tweeter from Dan Wiggens









-Hiquphon
Didn't get any good pics of this one. (Bottom center)









-Morel MDT12 didn't test









-Critical Mass T1-A didn't work


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

-Hybrid Audio L4

























-CHR-70

















-CHReN (modified by Dave at Planet 10-Hi-Fi)

















-CSS FR125sr


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

And finally some random pictures.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Joseph, thanks for posting those awesome pictures. That camera is really something special. I'm glad you posted up the thread. I was worn out yesterday after everything. Getting everything together just about killed me. 

I'm going to wait to post my findings to give the other guys a chance to post theirs first.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

X2 I have some lcy ribbons and some Morel Supremo tweets for the next gtg.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Looking forward to the reviews once folks start adding them.

Oh and _*woot*_ for the pics.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

NIce! Looking forward to peoples thoughts!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

dammit, i was hoping there would be listening results.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> dammit, i was hoping there would be listening results.


We didnt have time to listen, there was a photoshoot!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

^lol


Someone has to go first...Lets go ! Post some reviews fellas.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, Ive been looking forward to this since Sunday. Hurry!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> We didnt have time to listen, there was a photoshoot!





captainobvious said:


> ^lol
> 
> 
> Someone has to go first...Lets go ! Post some reviews fellas.


On that note here are more photos:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats up with the driver with all the dots on it? What are the dots consisted of?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Fair warning, I am going to be truthful and go by exactly how I perceived it, yes its subjective.

Tweeters:

*ScanSpeak Illuminator (small)*
- The Illuminators were very impressive for a 3/4" tweeter. They played down low to 2.2khz with no noticeable distortion. We did not play these lower because I was afraid to damage them. But for $400+ Tweeters I was not overly impressed. I wish the top end would extend a bit further. These werent excessively laid back but they were a little lacking. These would be perfect for anyone who enjoys that warm fulfilling sound. These placed 3rd for me.

*Morel MDT12 (didn't have time to play with these)*

No dice!

*Hybrid Audio L1Pro*
- These placed 2nd on my list. They played low down to 1.5khz. The top end was really good. We listened to the Mumbai Theme and the strings sounded great along with that triangle on the left side of stage, sounded very real. But lost points in clarity that triangle wasnt as focused as the ADI tweeters made them. 

*Hybrid Audio L1v2*
These did all around poor in the home audio realm. As Scott said these are strictly for a 4-way setup(sub,midb,midr,tw). You really cannot use these below 3.5khz. It had no fullness, lack of clarity, and really had to feed them power to hear them. Now when listening to these in the car, they perform well! It sounds like a completely different speaker. Its strange how that works. I guess with all the reflections in the car they dont need as much power and the sparkle better. but that 3.5khz comes to play in the car as long as you had a decent mid to pair with. On a side note, these performed soo poorly in the Home Audio but great in the car leads me to wonder if the L1 Pro performs terribly in the car, id imagine they would tear a head off! But I wont know until I try them in the car.

*Tweeter X *

There was nothing impressive about this tweeter at all. These tweeters had very little top end to me, and off axis even worst! Instruments sounded artificial, and vocals were hollow. They seriously demand tuning. These tweeters would be the kind that come in a mediocre component set. I cannot talk too much about this tweeter, I was asked not to for the moment.

*
Critical Mass T1-A* (there was an issue with one of these so we didn't use them)

Thats pretty funny, for an overpriced tweeter made to market. They cant even make them right  just kidding, we dont know why this one wasnt working, something could have happened in shipping.


*ADI XBL Ceramic tweeter *from Dan Wiggins
Honestly these were my favorite! I really loved everything about these. These sounded better crossed at 1.5khz than 2.5khz. They love to play low, and they play plenty full too. these really disperse wide and can fill up a room. Off axis is really good, i suspect its because of that plastic lens on it. These had a unique dryness to the sound that made pianos, flutes, clarinats, bells sound solid, solid as in it didnt have any washed awayness, it had plenty of decay for those metal instruments. Now I dont know who(OEM) will pick these up but I hope they dont charge too much for them! But as great as these sound its going to be hard for them not to! side note: they sound extremely similar to the Tang Band version. The only difference I could really tell was the low end was significantly improved. These ADI's are happier playing lower.

I will talk about the fullranges a bit later.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

waiting for the review


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Whats up with the driver with all the dots on it? What are the dots consisted of?



planet_10 hifi

The info on the mark audio drivers isn't up yet but it is the same idea as the fostex that are on the site.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Whats up with the driver with all the dots on it? What are the dots consisted of?


Its the modified version of the CHR70. the cone has been treated with something, and then painted dots in a weird pattern, the paint is slightly raised too. Its suppose to help with high frequency breakup, and believe me they work! I will talk more about it when I finish typing up the reviews on them.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

nice review. How much are the ADI XBL Ceramic tweeters?

--not for sale yet


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Deton Nation said:


> nice review. How much are the ADI XBL Ceramic tweeters?


They are not for sale. an OEM has to agree to make them. Right now no one has picked them up.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

I would think that little plastic diffractor, deflector would be good for off axis listening (ADI XBL tweet). I have the Illuminator and a Radioshack SPL meter and noticed that 12K and up do roll of fairly quick. Of course the equalizer helps. Also that each frequency must be bouncing off a slightly different part of my car because the meter has to be angled differently to catch the Dbs. This is only at higher frequencys, so they must beam or be very focused in their path.
--
_Radioshack SPL meter and noticed that 12K and up do roll of fairly quick._ I just wanted to revise and say it doesnt roll off by any unusual amount. Id say average. Im in the midddle of radioshacking and trying to get a better method and the curve on the highs was less that previously thought.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Deton Nation said:


> I would think that little plastic diffractor, deflector would be good for off axis listening (ADI XBL tweet). I have the Illuminator and a Radioshack SPL meter and noticed that 12K and up do roll of fairly quick. Of course the equalizer helps. Also that each frequency must be bouncing off a slightly different part of my car because the meter has to be angled differently to catch the Dbs. This is only at higher frequencys, so they must beam or be very focused in their path.


it does help, on the tang band version i own. I got to listen it to them with and without the lens. With the lens they disperse real wide and you listen to them plenty offaxis. But since i was wanting to use them in the car i cut the lens off to get a more narrower sound which helped, before i was getting early reflections and causing the stage to smear bad.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

My brief take on a few. I dont have any notes with me, as I am at work...

Also note, for many drivers I was on axis only...

Tweeters:

*ScanSpeak Illuminator (small)*
- The Illuminators were very impressive.We played them fairly low for typical car use, as Mir said, about 2.2k. They were laid back, but with good detail. I really enjoy the laid back sound, and I think with a warm mid they would be excellent. They definitely were lacking a bit up top, but an EQ may solve it enough for most. 



*Morel MDT12 (didn't have time to play with these)*
No time, no time. 

*Hybrid Audio L1Pro*
I was pleasantly surprised at these tweeters. They played LOW, and sounded good doing it. Great definition, with good upper frequency "sparkle". I think overall, these were my favorite tweeters, as they were not so bright they were fatiguing.

I agree with Mir about the focus on the triangle, but I did not find it detrimental in my listening experience.

*Hybrid Audio L1v2*

Not impressed. I have not heard them in a car. 

Sounded bad below 3.5k, and even there they werent nice. Kind of cheap sounding, actually. Not great sparkle, no fullness. I have heard the old L1v1, in a car, but with a mid as well, so I cannot really compare. But I liked em better...


*Tweeter X *

What Mir said. Cheap sounding, although the easiest to put in a car, other than the CM tweeters, based on size. NO off axis response, kind of harsh, never sounded "right"



*
Critical Mass T1-A* (there was an issue with one of these so we didn't use them)

One didnt work. Did not listen. Spent the few minutes it takes to switch them out making fun of them.

*ADI XBL Ceramic tweeter *from Dan Wiggins

These were very nice. They played low, and I liked em better lower than higher. They sounded good on several songs, with non real problems. I do wish they were available to play with, but like some others, too deep for my car... Instruments sounded good, and vocals were amazing. Easily 2nd, very close the the HAT l1pro

FULL RANGE:

I started off the day listening for a few minutes to Stevens CHR-70 Lotus towers. I am impressed.

We tried the L4, the CHR-70, the modified version, and a CSS driver

These were kind of rushed, as I had to head out.

I would rank them as follows, with some notes:

1. L4 - This really could be paired with a good midbass and be all you needed. First time I had heard an L4, and I was impressed. EXCELLENT response from 450hz up (low point on the crossover) with good mid and upper response, even to the point of being a bit loud up top. A bit of EQ and you would be golden. It was obvious there was no tweeter, but not to the point of thinking " I have to have it"

I made a point of listening to these off axis, and it was still decent. Lost some of the upper range, but not as bad as Tweeter X...

2. CHR70/Modified version.

For 70 bucks a pair, these competed with the L4. The L4 was better, but costs 4 times as much. The modified ones were impressive, but still a bit shy. A bit less upper end, and the midrange was not as full, but realize none of these were in an enclosure of any kind.

I liked the CHR's enough to start looking into some for a HT setup.

3. The CSS:

Not impressed in this test. Needed a tweeter for the upper range, and not as full in the mid range as the others, but they may have needed more power.

Could easily work with a good midbass and tweet, but hard to guess with out trying other stuff...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Great stuff so far guys. Looking forward to the other review and Mega's mid review. Thanks again for posting this. Great stuff !


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds great guys. Looking forward to more L4 and L1 Pro reviews.

And yes, the L1V2 is a high-resonance tweeter that was meant to be paired with a wide-bandwidth midrange in every case (whether it be two-way or three-way, L3, L4, or L6...) It just wasn't meant to play midrange frequencies. In a car playing treble, they shine. 

Scott


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Still really would have liked to see the Seas neo there.

Also, one option you might try to play with is to run one tweeter on the left channel and a different tweeter on the right channel. Run mono information through the system. Sometimes this can give a much better indication of the variations in the tweeters (or any other speaker) then you can with just switching out hardware. The challenge is then balancing both sides. You would at the very least need to independently set gains. In the case of the L1v2, it may even include independent x-over adjustments.

I would be curious to see comparisons done with an EQed system, by this I mean install a tweeter/mid, run through the EQs and balance everything out and basically build the ideal setting for the hardware. _Then_ test and compare.


----------



## dalucifer (Oct 8, 2007)

id like to see you guys test them in a car atmosphere... I dont know if results will vary much, but I am pretty sure that is where most users on this forum will put them..


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

The DIYMA DFW crew is pretty cool.
It's great that you can get together and do this kind of stuff.

J.


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

Tweeters:
*
-ScanSpeak Illuminator *(small)
I think these were my personal favorite.
Pretty laid back and didn't have any problem playing to 2.5k and below.
I have a feeling in a car with some moderate eq these would be amazing.
The $400 price tag will unfortunately keep me from ever buying them.
*
-Hiquphon OWII*
To me these sounded very similar to the scans, Although we didn't get in as much time with them as I would have liked.
They seemed to like being crossed a bit higher than the scans at around 3k.
At about $220 they are not prohibitively expensive.
And for anyone wanting to go with large format tweeters in their car I would definitely look at these.

*-Hybrid Audio L1Pro*
These seemed to really like playing down low.
If I remember right we ran them below 2k and they never complained that I could hear.
A little bright on the top end but that should be definitely workable with some eq.
Overall a very nice sounding tweeter.
But the relatively large size (mounting depth) could make mounting them a little tricky.
And the semi high price tag seemingly limits their appeal.
But if the space and price are not a problem they are definitely something you should look at.

*-Hybrid Audio L1v2*
I may be a bit biased since these are what I run in my car.
They are a 3/4" tweeter like the scan and hiquphon.
In the house where we did this i kind of have to agree with the others.
They did not seem to live up to what I personally know they are capable of.
And they do not like to play much below 3k.
Overall they seem like tweeters designed for a specific purpose and that was not how we were testing them.

BUT: as I said before I run these in my car and it is a completely different story there.
I run them at 3.15k @ 24db with no eq applied at all.
They extend very well on the top end and overall sound very good, even if you are pretty off axis.

*
-Tweeter X *
Well i am not sure what to say about these.
They did not stand out in any way over the others.
Except the very shallow mounting depth.
It was not a bad sounding tweeter but the word average comes to mind.
Hopefully when put in a car it would come to life like the L1v2 does.
But we did not have a chance to test that theory.

*-XBL Ceramic tweeter* from Dan Wiggens
A very strong performer, like the others said it seems to prefer a lower crossover point.
Great top end, and overall a very strong contender.
It tends to be a bit bright for my taste. 
And that worries me that it could become harsh in a car.
But based on what megalomaniac said about his tang band ceramics that might not be a problem.




Midranges:

Disclaimer: these speakers were tested on an open baffle because we were not able to get boxes built for each one.
So their performance may have suffered from this in certain areas.
We used a towel to cover the rear of the speakers and help absorb the rear waves as much as possible.


*-Hybrid Audio L4*
I was very impressed with this speaker.
Running from 450hz up (the lowest point on our crossover) it did a great job.
It did get a bit hot on the the top end but that should be easily fixed via eq.
but other than that I have a hard time finding any fault with these speakers.
I am not sure what they would do off axis.
But I know on axis they do a very good job.
Imaging was very good and better than the other mids I listened to.
Everything we threw at them from Hotel California to Spanish Harlem was played back very well.
I would have no problem running these from 200 or so up in a car from what I heard.
The only thing I would change on these is the price which seems a bit high at $300
But good things rarely come cheap.
And if you run these without a tweeter it would be easier to deal with the higher price point (well to me at least)

*
-CSS FR125sr*
I had high hopes for this speaker and was somewhat disappointed with it.
It it sold as a fullrange speaker but for my taste with no eq the top end definitely falls short.
I think in a well done box with a small tweeter to play the very top end this would be a great wide range speaker.
And at only $50 a piece not too expensive.

*
-CHR-70*
This is the driver used in a pair of horn speakers steven has made.
And it it much closer to a full range driver than the css.
But at the cost of slightly reduced bottom end.
Although with the right enclosure that may be negligible.
Priced very reasonably (i think about $70 per pair) 
With the right box you might be able to live without a sub.


*-CHReN *(modified by Dave at Planet 10-Hi-Fi)
This is the modified version of the last driver.
As far as I can tell the modification consists of 3 things.
The dot pattern painted on the cone, some kind of coating applied to the entire cone on top of the dots, and some modeling clay like substance applied to the back side of the basket. (look at my picture in the second post)
The top end was reduced a bit but overall they are very similar sounding drivers.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Sounds great guys. Looking forward to more L4 and L1 Pro reviews.
> 
> And yes, the L1V2 is a high-resonance tweeter that was meant to be paired with a wide-bandwidth midrange in every case (whether it be two-way or three-way, L3, L4, or L6...) It just wasn't meant to play midrange frequencies. In a car playing treble, they shine.
> 
> Scott


I know the L1v1s I heard did fine in car, and I hear these are do as well. 





mvw2 said:


> Still really would have liked to see the Seas neo there.
> 
> Also, one option you might try to play with is to run one tweeter on the left channel and a different tweeter on the right channel. Run mono information through the system. Sometimes this can give a much better indication of the variations in the tweeters (or any other speaker) then you can with just switching out hardware. The challenge is then balancing both sides. You would at the very least need to independently set gains. In the case of the L1v2, it may even include independent x-over adjustments.
> 
> I would be curious to see comparisons done with an EQed system, by this I mean install a tweeter/mid, run through the EQs and balance everything out and basically build the ideal setting for the hardware. _Then_ test and compare.


I dont know if any of us have a Neo to try. 

And the other test methods would be nice, but may not be easily done...




dalucifer said:


> id like to see you guys test them in a car atmosphere... I dont know if results will vary much, but I am pretty sure that is where most users on this forum will put them..


Dont know that car testing with a wide variety of cars, sizes, mounting locations, etc. is feasible. 



doitor said:


> The DIYMA DFW crew is pretty cool.
> It's great that you can get together and do this kind of stuff.
> 
> J.


You're cool too!!:surprised:


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

As you can see soo far 3/5 of that have posted our reviews favored some more than the others  goes to show our different tastes.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

How much difference do the Tang ceramics have from the ADI tweets from 3k up?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

The most common phrase I've noticed so far on your tweeter review is: "this really like playing really low".
YOU ARE TESTING TWEETERS.
Tell me how they play up high. 
j/k guys.
Awesome review.
Keep'em coming.

J.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

The Tweeter X manufacturer specified that they were not meant to play low much like the L1V2's. I was able to throw them on the test rack with the crossover a little higher and they had a very pleasing top end but lacked midrange capabilities. These were intended to be paired with their 3way front stage. I think these might do better in the car as well. I'd like to hear them in their intended environment before I pass too much judgment on them either way.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Fair enough. Maybe try those with the CSS drivers for a great pairing...


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

doitor said:


> The most common phrase I've noticed so far on your tweeter review is: "this really like playing really low".
> YOU ARE TESTING TWEETERS.
> Tell me how they play up high.
> j/k guys.
> ...


Some folks do want them to play low. It all depends on the mid woofer you pair it to. If the L1Pro can play much below 2kHz, it would open up options for folks that want to squeeze in a 8" + tweeter 2-way into their doors and not have off-axis beaming issues. I know a couple of the woofers I've run, I really wanted a tweeter that played below 2kHz. The Alpine Type-X Ref woofer is best at 1.8kHz-2kHz. The Pioneer PRS woofer barely makes it to 2.3kHz before notably falling off. I ran a set of Adire Extremis woofers, powerhouse lows but mild midrange and any tweeter that could dig low and keep some of the details out of the woofer was a good idea. Any 7", you don't really want to be above 2kHz at all or suffer off-axis issues. It's not the greatest option to run a woofer barely useful to 2kHz and a tweeter that's barely capable of 2kHz with any respectable level of output.

I used to use the Scan 2904/6000 tweeters specifically as an option that could play low well. They could dig to about 1kHz, albeit quietly. Louder and louder though, and the x-over needed to be raised again and again. I'll note of the more recent tweeters I've run, I was quiet impressed with TBI's tweeter and the excellent low end performance. It was very much content at 2kHz and with decent output. I really liked the fullness/body of the response that low too, very midwoofer-esque in presentation. It's hard to find a tweeter that sounds good playing so low. Many can play low but always with some sort of sacrifice.

The way it kind of looks at the moment, the L1Pro is a great broad spectrum tweeter if you want a strong top end and sparkle. If you want similar but with a softer top end, the TBI would probably be the other option. I'm not willing to include the ADI tweeter simply because for all consumer purposes, it doesn't exist. The new Illuminator sounds kind of like the older Scan 6000 tweeter(although smaller), a bit of top end roll off. Would you guys consider it to be "too much" roll off? I'd be curious to have someone try and EQ the tweeter some. It was something I attempted with the 6000 tweeter, but the Scan did not take well to EQing, simply couldn't accurately play the information up top and just got EQed up jibberish.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

currently out of town, but will post my thoughts once I get back and review my notes


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

mvw2 said:


> Some folks do want them to play low.


 I totally get that part and that's what the L1 Pro was designed to do with an fs of 698.5 hz.
On the other hand the L1v2 has an fs of 1,830 hz, and like Scott sayd it was designed to work with a wide band midrange.
It's NOT meand to play that low.
I use the L1v2's and have them crossed at 6.3 khz with a 24 db slope.
Just wanted to put that into context.

J.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

doitor said:


> I totally get that part and that's what the L1 Pro was designed to do with an fs of 698.5 hz.
> On the other hand the L1v2 has an fs of 1,830 hz, and like Scott sayd it was designed to work with a wide band midrange.
> It's NOT meant to play that low.
> I use the L1v2's and have them crossed at 6.3 khz with a 24 db slope.
> ...


already been put to context jorge  We were completely aware of it, we just wanted to test it. But either way they were poor performers in a home audio setup, but for what they were designed to do in a car, they perform quite well, thats where it counts! Nobody is/was trying to discredit HAT.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> How much difference do the Tang ceramics have from the ADI tweets from 3k up?


I will let you know, I am getting ready to drop the ADI's in my car right now.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice job DFW crew!
Great to see more of this kind of activity. I like the makeshift setup! Reminds me of the SF Bay area auditions we did a couple years back.  Maybe we need to do another round over here out west with some of the newer players like the TB ceramic and some of the newer Hybrid stuff. 

Recently, I tried out the new 3/4" Scan Illum and agree it is a mighty fine speaker. I think the price is pretty reasonable too given the current sales on them (assuming you can get them now) I still think though that there are alot of great bargains in the DIY realm, including the still popular Seas Neo, Peerless HDS, Hiquphon, etc...
Anyhow, appreciate the effort because getting a reasonable setup together and organizing people, etc.. is not easy and quite time consuming.
Keep up with the great reviews, and thanks for the effort!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

shinjohn said:


> Nice job DFW crew!
> Great to see more of this kind of activity. I like the makeshift setup! Reminds me of the SF Bay area auditions we did a couple years back.  Maybe we need to do another round over here out west with some of the newer players like the TB ceramic and some of the newer Hybrid stuff.
> 
> Recently, I tried out the new 3/4" Scan Illum and agree it is a mighty fine speaker. I think the price is pretty reasonable too given the current sales on them (assuming you can get them now) I still think though that there are alot of great bargains in the DIY realm, including the still popular Seas Neo, Peerless HDS, Hiquphon, etc...
> ...



Credit goes to Steven for all of the setting up part!


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes thanks for all the hard work and the good ears. America needs more ears!
Ears Ears Ears! .. hmm guess Im feeling patriotic.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for taking the time and effort to do this. The results are very interesting to say the least. 

I missed the posting when you were asking for tweeters to test. If you guys do this again I might be persuaded to lend you my Alpine F1 Scan Ring Radiators. You guys seem to like extended top end which these have in spades when on axis. Of course the price is ridiculous but it might be fun to compare. 

Don't think they qualify as full range but if you want to test pure midrange I have the F1 Scan 12M's, regular non coated 12M's, Peerless Exclusive 4's, and some 8" planars. 

When is the midbass test?????

Again keep up the good work.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont ever see us doing a midbass test. We, by we I mean Steven , would have to make too many boxes...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> I dont ever see us doing a midbass test. We, by we I mean Steven , would have to make too many boxes...


ROFL...yeah, I had to make 16 PAIRS of baffles for the test. Wanted to shoot myself.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> ROFL...yeah, I had to make 16 PAIRS of baffles for the test. Wanted to shoot myself.


wow, commit suicide over some woodwork. take it easy buddy...lol


----------



## 01eclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

I just wanted to thank you guys for all your hard work in testing. i am looking to finally get a better setup than my pioneer rev series components, and am sick of reading all the marketing on tweeters--all of them say that they are better than the rest...

i can only imagine how hard it is to setup a test area/mounting to accuratly test so many speakers. 

while there might be some dispute about the acuracy, i think that, even if it is your own opinion, all of this allows me to more subjectivly find out what tweeter would suit my needs best.

thanks again!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

dejo said:


> wow, commit suicide over some woodwork. take it easy buddy...lol


lol, if you only knew how much other stuff I was making at the same time. 


01eclipse said:


> all of this allows me to more subjectivly find out what tweeter would suit my needs best.
> 
> thanks again!


That's why we did it. Glad it helped you out!


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> lol, if you only knew how much other stuff I was making at the same time.
> 
> 
> That's why we did it. Glad it helped you out!


I noticed some aweful nice stuff you are making, great job and nice pics. thanks for sharing your work and time.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Here are my thoughts, I couldnt stay long enough for the full-range testing though so here are my tweeter evaluations:

*Scan-speak Illuminator 3/4" *
I thought is tweeter to be very smooth sounding tweeter with the slightest roll-off at the top end with I personally prefer. They have a warm, relaxing sound to these which sounded the most natural to me especially with the piano. I thought they had a full, robust sound to them.

*Hybrid Audio L1V2*
These tweeters sounded hollow to me and the most unnatural. I thought they sounded tinny and not able to play low, i would recommend keeping the xover on these above 4K. The top-end was actually there but sounded bright

*Morel MDT-12*
no time to test

*Hybrid Audio L1 Pros*
I really liked this tweeter and its top end really shines especially with bells and triangle. I thought this tweeter had a very clean but with an in-you-face kind of sound. I think this tweeter is a love/hate type thing. It personally not my preference but I can see why many like it. It was actually able to play low very well, i think to 1.8K.

*Tweeter "X"*
I didnt think this tweeter was anything special, it didnt really do bad in any areas but it didnt do well either. I thought is sounded fuzzy and muffled, it also had a dark sound to them but not in a good way.

*Critical Mass T1-A*
didnt test due to malfunctioning

*ADI "XBL" Ceramic*
I thought that this tweeter was actually pleasant to listen to, but maybe a bit too forward for my tastes. It had a very good low-end treble but as you bring the xover point to 1.5k it starts to sound thin. Bells and triangle sound natural as well, but that piano sounded a bit unnatural. It sounds similar to the Tang Band Ceramics that Mir has in he Accord.

*Hiquphon OWII-FS*
I absolutely love this tweeter but its comparison is not a true apples to apples one since it is a large format. This was the most realistic sound tweeter in the bunch for me and the best top end with some airiness. Its attack and decay seemed so realistic.

*Sound Quality Ranking*
1) Hiquphon OWII-FS
2) Scan-speak Illuminator 3/4"
3) Hybrid Audio L1 Pros
4) ADI "XBL" Ceramic
5) Hybrid Audio L1V2
6) Tweeter "X"


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

not sure, but it seems some of you guys are giving your impression based on memory... at least that's how I've read some of the posts.

My suggestion would be to rock a notepad and pen during listening sessions. That way you're not relying on memory so much. Plus, it'll be easier to tell us your thoughts since you already wrote them down.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> not sure, but it seems some of you guys are giving your impression based on memory... at least that's how I've read some of the posts.
> 
> My suggestion would be to rock a notepad and pen during listening sessions. That way you're not relying on memory so much. Plus, it'll be easier to tell us your thoughts since you already wrote them down.


We did noob


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> not sure, but it seems some of you guys are giving your impression based on memory... at least that's how I've read some of the posts.
> 
> My suggestion would be to rock a notepad and pen during listening sessions. That way you're not relying on memory so much. Plus, it'll be easier to tell us your thoughts since you already wrote them down.


What makes you say that? I actually looked at my notes but do you want me to say "at 2.31 of track 10, i heard...." Or would you just want a general opinion of the tweeter?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

That HiQ is a man's tweeter.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> We did noob





azngotskills said:


> What makes you say that? I actually looked at my notes but do you want me to say "at 2.31 of track 10, i heard...." Or would you just want a general opinion of the tweeter?


I had a feeling I'd have to explain myself as you guys might take what I said as a smartass reply...

I just saw a post in here and the way it was worded made it sound like he was recalling from memory so I just simply was saying that IF you guys aren't taking notes, you might want to. That's it. 
I figured you were, but IF you weren't...

No, Mark, a general opinion is just fine.


FWIW, if you guys do a round 3 of this, lmk in advance and I'll send out the hertz tweeters.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

To me your response seemed to be condescending but I can understand your point and we did have a "score/evaluation" sheet...how we write it out is something different


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, Mark actually made up a little scoring chart with a comments field for each to help ourselves keep track of our thoughts and preferences. We printed one out for everyone.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

......Mark beat me by mere seconds!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mark, I can totally see wheere you would see my reply that way. My bad. Didn't mean for it to seem that way. Again, its hard to come out how you intend when typing.


----------



## Mazda6i07 (Jul 1, 2009)

How would you say the XBL Ceramic tweeters compare to the Vifa XT series tweeters?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Mazda6i07 said:


> How would you say the XBL Ceramic tweeters compare to the Vifa XT series tweeters?


They sound completely different. The XT beams too much, less top end, and the clarity isnt as detailed if you are not on that sweetspot at all times. The ADI has a unique dryness to the sound that sounds very solid and real. Has a phenomenal top end with plenty of shimmering for bells/triangle and airyness around everything. When listening to "One Evening" ,Track 1 on the Focal Disc 6, you can really hear the tip of her tongue with a distinct natural sibilance.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Any more L4 comments? 

Scott


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Any more L4 comments?
> 
> Scott


Out of all the Fullrange drivers we got to listen to. The L4 was my favorite. Even in open baffle config with cancellation it excelled the best. When we threw the blanket behind it sounded even better and naturual! Although the other drivers required an enclosure so I cant truly comment on the others aside from they sucked in open baffle. It really wasnt a fair test for them.

My jaw really did drop when I heard the L4, I wasnt expecting that range from it at all. You really dont need a tweeter for it all. If anyone is considering widebanders without an enclosure, this is it!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I agree with Mir. I had set the L4's on my T-amp to break in over the course of a day whilst I was at work. I turned the amp on and I couldn't believe the amount of high frequency content I heard coming out of those little cones! It was actually TOO much and sounded very bright. But, I knew that too much was the best problem to have because it could be EQ'd down with better results than having to EQ something UP!

So during the test, as Mir said, we had them OB and they sounded pretty good. But, when we threw a towel on the back of the enclosures to kill the back waves they really came to life even more. Suddenly, the midrange and the treble came much closer and almost leveled. I think the high frequency content was still a bit high but I doubt that would be the case in a proper enclosure. If I had the coin I'd buy these in a heartbeat! I already know where they'd go and everything!


----------



## Mazda6i07 (Jul 1, 2009)

Megalomaniac said:


> They sound completely different. The XT beams too much, less top end, and the clarity isnt as detailed if you are not on that sweetspot at all times. The ADI has a unique dryness to the sound that sounds very solid and real. Has a phenomenal top end with plenty of shimmering for bells/triangle and airyness around everything. When listening to "One Evening" ,Track 1 on the Focal Disc 6, you can really hear the tip of her tongue with a distinct natural sibilance.


Would you say the XBL compares the the Tang Band 25-1719S 1" Ceramic Dome Tweeter...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Mazda6i07 said:


> Would you say the XBL compares the the Tang Band 25-1719S 1" Ceramic Dome Tweeter...


I would say so...the XLB does play lower and I think its sounds a bit smoother. Mir would be able to give a true a/b comparision though, since he has both right now i think.


----------



## Mazda6i07 (Jul 1, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> I would say so...the XLB does play lower and I think its sounds a bit smoother. Mir would be able to give a true a/b comparision though, since he has both right now i think.


How loud can 2-4 of these get because i need them to keep up with my sub stage which is 147 decibels. Thanks


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Mazda6i07 said:


> How loud can 2-4 of these get because i need them to keep up with my sub stage which is 147 decibels. Thanks


If thats the case then maybe some horns or piezos for you?


----------



## Mazda6i07 (Jul 1, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> If thats the case then maybe some horns or piezos for you?


Possibly, but i was it to sound great, i listen to more rock, jazz, progressive, pop thank i do rap. But i want them to keep up for when i demo the car.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You demo at 147?


----------



## Mazda6i07 (Jul 1, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> You demo at 147?


Yes sir. Out of my trunk :laugh:


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

The tweeters are pretty efficient. 2 per side would be more than enough imo. But I dont bump 147s, I bump 127s :blush:


----------



## Mazda6i07 (Jul 1, 2009)

Megalomaniac said:


> The tweeters are pretty efficient. 2 per side would be more than enough imo. But I dont bump 147s, I bump 127s :blush:


I bet it's an extremely clean and full sounding 127 though. Mine is at the moment a very unbalanced and bass heavy setup when at full tilt. Which is why i'm trying to find some good tweets to go along with my AA Poly mids.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

If you are trying to sound good maybe you should try turning down your subs and blending them with what your mids and tweets can produce, rather than adding stuff until they are just as loud. 

Or get some horns.


----------



## Mazda6i07 (Jul 1, 2009)

el_chupo_ said:


> If you are trying to sound good maybe you should try turning down your subs and blending them with what your mids and tweets can produce, rather than adding stuff until they are just as loud.
> 
> Or get some horns.


usually on rock music or normal music i turn down the bass. But i would still like to be able to hear music at full tilt.


----------



## RUBBER DUCKY (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello were these tweeters tested based on the manufacturers specifications?

Tweeters:
-ScanSpeak Illuminator (small)
-Morel MDT12 (didn't have time to play with these)
-Hybrid Audio L1Pro
-Hybrid Audio L1v2
-Tweeter X (what racer X has in his car when driving against Speed Racer)
-Critical Mass T1-A (there was an issue with one of these so we didn't use them)
-XBL Ceramic tweeter from Dan Wiggens
-Hiquphon OWII

Because i am confused regarding the comments made "they can play low" 


for tweeters like the scan speak hybrid and the tangband xbl 2 its obvious they have a low fs just by looking at the built and magnet chambers.

but what about the critical mass and the x tweeter? did you use them to play low as well?its from the design of these small tweeters, i can see, they might be usable perhaps above 3000hz only.you say the critical mass tweeters had an issue?are you sure they didnt just break due to the low frequency you guys were feeding it? but then again i might be wrong


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

RUBBER DUCKY said:


> you say the critical mass tweeters had an issue?are you sure they didnt just break due to the low frequency you guys were feeding it? but then again i might be wrong


From the get go one of them was cutting in and out before we even had a chance to screw them up.
So we just pulled them.


----------



## RUBBER DUCKY (Nov 15, 2008)

~Magick_Man~ said:


> From the get go one of them was cutting in and out before we even had a chance to screw them up.
> So we just pulled them.


sorry my bad no offense

but i would still suggest you do a rerun test on the tweeters based on the manufacturers specification details.by feeding low freq to them tweeters who cannot handle it ,for sure they will sound harsh and etc etc.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Tweeters were tested with a class T amp that does 15 watts per channel, with gains set relatively low. With the power ratings on all these tweeters from man specs its impossible for any of them to blow even if we were to test them at fullrange.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Tweeters were tested with a class T amp that does 15 watts per channel, with gains set relatively low. With the power ratings on all these tweeters from man specs its impossible for any of them to blow even if we were to test them at fullrange.


Quoted for truth.


RUBBER DUCKY said:


> sorry my bad no offense
> 
> but i would still suggest you do a rerun test on the tweeters based on the manufacturers specification details.by feeding low freq to them tweeters who cannot handle it ,for sure they will sound harsh and etc etc.


I think you're missing the point bud. We set the crossover point to where we thought it sounded best. We went a little low just to see where the frequency cutoff was for their range and then we set them at their ideal crossover point.

Test them all again? Yeah.....no. Do you have any idea how long it took me to organize this?


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

RUBBER DUCKY said:


> sorry my bad no offense
> 
> but i would still suggest you do a rerun test on the tweeters based on the manufacturers specification details.by feeding low freq to them tweeters who cannot handle it ,for sure they will sound harsh and etc etc.


dont take this wrong, but as I see it if you are just going to go by sheet numbers solely, why not just buy a commercial passive set and call it a day. many want to experiment and see if they can improve the sound by doing some testing (hence the tweeter roundup here) and maybe come up with a gem that many will love.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Excellent reviews fellas once again. Thanks for the valuable info and good read. Time to schedule a DFW midrange and midbass shootout on par with the tweeter review...

If you decide to do something like this let me know. I have a few drivers I can loan out.


----------



## RUBBER DUCKY (Nov 15, 2008)

dejo said:


> dont take this wrong, but as I see it if you are just going to go by sheet numbers solely, why not just buy a commercial passive set and call it a day. many want to experiment and see if they can improve the sound by doing some testing (hence the tweeter roundup here) and maybe come up with a gem that many will love.


improving sound?? still sticks to manufacturers range specifications.

you wanna improve is buy using quality components my friend e.g jantzen, clarity cap,m cap etc.simple passive counts but simple components no way.i am in home audio design and we experiment every day.we dont go against manufacturers specifications we go with the range given.

e.g Frequency range 2,000-20,000Hz i am not going below 2000hz nor 2000hz best would be 3000hz 18db atleast or 4000hz 12db and above.the range and specs given by the manufacturer is the key to a system matching and development.
what i see here is only one pair midbass and a lot of tweeters.so this test is to find a tweeter that is best for a focal.

but hey i rest my case ..test have been done. What ever makes them happy.

@ testers
FYI the CSS driver is a much appreciated driver...as long as you know "how" to tune them and make them sound "right"

cheers


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Just keep in mind.....CAR audio it totally different than HOME audio, not everything is the same but similar concepts and practices are used 

FYI This was just a subjective listening test for fellow enthusiasts, not scientific or exact by any means. Just what would work best given the circumstances, time, equipment, etc. We know that it can be done better but instead of criticizing our methods, why not put one of these together yourself and post your findings


----------



## RUBBER DUCKY (Nov 15, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> Just keep in mind.....CAR audio it totally different than HOME audio, not everything is the same but similar concepts and practices are used
> 
> FYI This was just a subjective listening test for fellow enthusiasts, not scientific or exact by any means. Just what would work best given the circumstances, time, equipment, etc. We know that it can be done better but instead of criticizing our methods, why not put one of these together yourself and post your findings


maybe you should have done your test in car directly.based on your layout is home style, (though not in an acoustical room ,like my team members carry out testing) thats why i dared passed my comments.

my dear friend where i come from critics are important,they help,don't tell me you weren't expecting critics.in that case i will just keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

No opinions are welcome, but just be realistic  How would we be able to test all the tweeters individually in a car, amongst 6 people? Then the results would be vehicle specific, wouldnt they?

I think we all know what the "prefect" test would be, but realistically i dont think any of us were willing to put the time, money, and resources to do this. Like I said before, the testing was purely subjective and for our own listening pleasure and evaluation. We are just sharing our personal findings with the DIYMA community


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

azngotskills said:


> No opinions are welcome, but just be realistic  How would we be able to test all the tweeters individually in a car, amongst 6 people? Then the results would be vehicle specific, wouldnt they?
> 
> I think we all know what the "prefect" test would be, but realistically i dont think any of us were willing to put the time, money, and resources to do this. Like I said before, the testing was purely subjective and for our own listening pleasure and evaluation. We are just sharing our personal findings with the DIYMA community


In addition, many of us spend months or years tuning our setups to get things right. unfortunately, that time frame was not practical in this endeavour. It's like engineering in that the goal is to get the best set of compromises and come to a testable hypothesis.

Although I wasn't able to attend this one, it seemed to be an event that had better planning and improved greatly on the previous event. I expect the next test to improve upon this one.

Just some clarification.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

RUBBER DUCKY said:


> FYI the CSS driver is a much appreciated driver...as long as you know "how" to tune them and make them sound "right"
> 
> cheers


I know, I sell them.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

We will test the speakers however were capable of. We dont have all this money to make an "Acoustically sound" room. I find it insulting you want us to retest the speakers. This test wasnt for any one of you specifically, it was just for Mark, Matt, Steven, Joseph and myself( we just shared our subjective results, notice how we all had chosen different speakers for our personal favorites)! If anyone felt there was a problem that was needed to be addressed right away we would/did do it. Next time we do this showdown, I will hold my tongue(keyboard) since my opinion is worthless, even if its for my own install  

For those that thanked us, even though it wasnt necessary, I appreciate that.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

RUBBER DUCKY said:


> maybe you should have done your test in car directly.based on your layout is home style, (though not in an acoustical room ,like my team members carry out testing) thats why i dared passed my comments.
> 
> my dear friend where i come from critics are important,they help,don't tell me you weren't expecting critics.in that case i will just keep my opinions to myself.


Me thinks several things.

1. You dont read. 
2. No one is telling you not to "critic" (critique??)
3. Drop some knowledge if you have it, dont imply that no one knows what they are doing. Your "team members" ought to be able to tell you some stuff if you dont know what to say...
4. Do it yourself if you dont like what happened. or have your "TEAM" do it for you.


----------



## RUBBER DUCKY (Nov 15, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> Me thinks several things.
> 
> 1. You dont read.
> 2. No one is telling you not to "critic" (critique??)
> ...


temper temper.lol
btw thanks for correcting my spelling mistake.


----------



## RUBBER DUCKY (Nov 15, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> We will test the speakers however were capable of. We dont have all this money to make an "Acoustically sound" room. I find it insulting you want us to retest the speakers. This test wasnt for any one of you specifically, it was just for Mark, Matt, Steven, Joseph and myself( we just shared our subjective results, notice how we all had chosen different speakers for our personal favorites)! If anyone felt there was a problem that was needed to be addressed right away we would/did do it. Next time we do this showdown, I will hold my tongue(keyboard) since my opinion is worthless, even if its for my own install
> 
> For those that thanked us, even though it wasnt necessary, I appreciate that.


point noted


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

RUBBER DUCKY said:


> temper temper.lol
> btw thanks for correcting my spelling mistake.


Temper? 

Not really sure what you are talking about. I didnt realize that if I said anything to you it meant I was angry. 


And you are welcome!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyways...


Can you guys each comment a bit more about the CHR-70 in particular? Since I have been tesing/reviewing some midrange/fullrange drivers recently, and because this one is a compact package, its intriguing. Thanks in advance for any additional thoughts on it.

Also, for future midrange testing- check out my tutorial on the "test enclosures". This makes a very viable and simple solution (cheap as well!) for testing a few different drivers with very little setup time needed.
You can make the "rings" ahead of time and test multiple drivers of the same basic size just by swapping out the rings 

Thanks again fellas for the work put in on this. Keep em coming !


-Steve


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

sooo who wants to donate some mids to test 6.5" - 7" preferably.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Anyways...
> 
> 
> Can you guys each comment a bit more about the CHR-70 in particular? Since I have been tesing/reviewing some midrange/fullrange drivers recently, and because this one is a compact package, its intriguing. Thanks in advance for any additional thoughts on it.
> ...


Steve, 

Thanks for the ideas on test enclosures. That might prove to be useful in the future if we do something like this again.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the ideas on test enclosures. That might prove to be useful in the future if we do something like this again.



Sure thing man. Also, you can use poly fill or modeling clay to simulate a larger or smaller enclosure size


----------



## Mr B (Apr 21, 2009)

Megalomaniac said:


> sooo who wants to donate some mids to test 6.5" - 7" preferably.


You guys are doing a midbass test now? Man, you guys are awesome!


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

I have some ID OEM's...that's about it. 

I also have some TB 3" fullranges if you're interested in testing some drivers that can be mid/fullranges.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I have some hybris L6s that i would be willing to share for testing.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

~Magick_Man~ said:


> Here is a list of all the different speakers we had to mess with.
> 
> Tweeters:
> -ScanSpeak Illuminator (small)
> ...


Okay I got the go ahead to reveal what Tweeter X was/is It was a proto, now in production, model from H-Audio called the "Enigma"
Here is their new website:
H-Audio Inc. USA

The Enigma tweets sound fantastic in the car for sure! I got to test them when they were in the proto stage. They are very shallow, they can be played down to 2.5khz but I wouldnt recommend giving them a lot of power at that range. They really shine as a super tweeter 4k+. You can mount them anywhere you'd like given the ultra shallow depth like the L1(not quite as shallow as the L1). The flange is made of cast metal too not plastic! Extremely solid. The tweets have a real precise sound that is a little bit thin when you run them low but up higher they perform even better. They had the same issue as the L1 v2 had, Does not do well in the house, but perform great in the car! With these I would keep them on-axis as much as you can though. Its a real head scratcher, but they will be worth it when they release in a month or so iirc! I had them mounted in my car on the dash in the little corners on-axis mounted to some foam.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> Okay I got the go ahead to reveal what Tweeter X was/is It was a proto, now in production, model from H-Audio called the "Enigma"
> 
> Here is their new website:
> H-Audio Inc. USA
> ...


Thank you guys for taking the time out to test them in their intended application. I'm truly happy and now relieved:faint: you guys liked them. 2 thumps up to you my friend.:2thumbsup:


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Isnt there a H audio tweeter that CAN effortlessly play down to 2.5k? What is that model number and is it out yet?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Isnt there a H audio tweeter that CAN effortlessly play down to 2.5k? What is that model number and is it out yet?


It is the Enigma-LFs (Low Fs) which has a fs of 650hz, its not ready just yet for full production. It will be coming in the 45-60 days if God welling. The flange/horn was doing a little something funky with the response. Minor change on that.

Or

Move to the 50mm X2 wide-band tweeter, plays down to 500hz


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Here-I-Come said:


> It is the Enigma-LFs (Low Fs) which has a fs of 650hz, its not ready just yet for full production. It will be coming in the 45-60 days if God welling. The flange/horn was doing a little something funky with the response. Minor change on that.
> 
> Or
> 
> *Move to the 50mm X2 wide-band tweeter, plays down to 500hz*


Did i miss this?

Link?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Did i miss this?
> 
> Link?


H-Audio Inc. USA

http://www.haudioincus.com/documents/x2-x3.pdf


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

How well does the x2 do off axis? I'm debating on whether or not to run them instead of the lower fs Enigma.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> How well does the x2 do off axis? I'm debating on whether or not to run them instead of the lower fs Enigma.


Quit well sir, But as with any wide-band driver it does depend how fare off-axis you plan to run them. The good thing about the X2 is; it has a rising response as it approaches the very top end, and going off axis helps to level this out a bit. Rather then being directly on-axis where you may or may not want to Eq it down a bit, depends on your desire and likes on the top end of the Treble range. 

The top-end has a similar response/extension to that of the FR88-ex, but has a smoother, more crisp/precise sound and extends higher with less effort. This is partly do to its smaller cone and the ploy blend in the cone. All of the H-Audio drivers use a blend, not just Aluminium or Titanium or Magnesium or Poly. Where as the Fountek offers uses just aluminium.

I think the X-Soul2 2-way arrangement would be to your likings sir.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Here-I-Come said:


> Quit well sir, But as with any wide-band driver it does depend how fare off-axis you plan to run them. The good thing about the X2 is; it has a rising response as it approaches the very top end, and going off axis helps to level this out a bit. Rather then being directly on-axis where you may or may not want to Eq it down a bit, depends on your desire and likes on the top end of the Treble range.
> 
> The top-end has a similar response/extension to that of the FR88-ex, but has a smoother, more crisp/precise sound and extends higher with less effort. This is partly do to its smaller cone and the ploy blend in the cone. All of the H-Audio drivers use a blend, not just Aluminium or Titanium or Magnesium or Poly. Where as the Fountek offers uses just aluminium.
> 
> I think the X-Soul2 2-way arrangement would be to your likings sir.


Thanks for the info. My tang ceramics have a similar rising topend that seems to work really well in my install. I'll speak with you in the next couple months about ordering a pair of the x2 drivers. Gotta space my purchases out if you know what I meanIn the meantime everything should be golden.


----------

